# New member from Sweden, with questions!



## jojje70 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi, everyone! A new member all the way from Sweden is joining you. The reason is that my brother and me are taking our mother to Salt Lake city over Christmas. She has been a devoted Mormon for the last twenty-five years or so, but has never had the opportunity to visit "the headquarters" so to speak. So when she turned seventy-five we decided we should take her, as a birthday present. So Utah here we come J

My own main interest in life, besides my family is hunting. Since we are only in Utah for nine days I will probably not have the opportunity to go hunting, but I will at lest try to gear up, since you got way better prices than us. So I wonder if you have any ideas where I should go? I want to find a low magnifying scoop of good/decent quality (1-4 or 1-6), and some Hornady IB .30 (to stary with anyway;-))

All the best
Johan


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

"Cabelas" in Lehi, and "Scheels" in sandy, are BIG places to shop for hunting and outdoor gear. Then there's "Sportsmans warehouse" and many others.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

While you are in Utah, I'd suggest you spend a day at Antelope Island State Park. It is about 40 minutes drive north of Salt Lake City. It is an island in the Great Salt Lake. It is also home to a very large herd of bison, mule deer, pronghorn, and bighorn sheep. It is a beautiful place any time of year, and would be a great place to view the wildlife. It also has an old historic ranch that the Mormon Church owned and operated in the early days of the Church in Utah. Very interesting place.

As for gear, there are several good places as was mentioned. Cabela's is a great store - about 35 minute drive south of Salt Lake. You can check them out at www.cabelas.com


----------



## jojje70 (Aug 1, 2013)

Excellent! The Antelope Island sounds like a terrific place and will be appreciated also by our mother and my daughter, age 15, who also be joining us. Both enjoy the wildlife, but in a slightly different way than I . My daughter hunts with the camera instead and does not always appreciate my hunting interest. But to be able to photograph and view bison, mule deer, etc. live will be much valued I think. If anyone has more suggestions what we should do or visit (does not have to be related to hunting) it is be much appreciated.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are three large stores that carry much outdoor equipment, plus four smaller stores and a couple of other interesting places to visit. All of these have extensive inventories of firearms and/or hunting equipment. Some also have extensive inventories of fishing and other outdoor equipment. First the large stores:

Sportsman's warehouse: 165 West 7200 South
Midvale, UT 84047
(801) 567-1000
sportsmanswarehouse.com‎

Scheels
11282 South State Street
Sandy, UT 84070
(801) 948-7080
scheelssports.com

Cabelas
2502 Cabela's Blvd, Lehi, UT ‎
(801) 766-2500
cabelas.com

Now a smaller store that carries a lot of outdoor equipment that is very good:

Gunnies
396 S State St, Orem, UT ‎
(801) 226-7080
gunnies.com

Next, a store that specializes mainly in firearms and hunting equipment:

Gallenson's
66 E 200 S, Salt Lake City, UT ‎
(801) 328-2016
gallensonsguns.com

Finally, a couple of stores that are almost exclusively firearms:
Impact Guns
4075 W 4715 S, Kearns, UT ‎
(801) 967-8005
impactguns.com

Doug's Shoot'n Sports:
4926 S Redwood Rd, Taylorsville, UT
‎ (801) 966-1802
dougsgunstore.com

These last two stores also have shooting ranges for handgun and low-power rifle shooting. By "low-power rifle" I mean rimfire rifles and rifles firing handgun cartridges.

You might also be interested in visiting the Browning Museum, dedicated to the Browning families contributions to firearms design. Here is a link that describes more about the Browning Museum.

http://theunionstation.org/index.php/museums-2/john-m-browning-firearms-museum/

The Browning Corporation is also located in Utah. I don't know if they accept visitors, but here is their address:

One Browning Place
Morgan, Utah 84050

While you are here you might also consider learning more about Dutch oven outdoor cooking. Utah is a hotbed of this type of outdoor cooking.

In addition, you might consider buying a Camp Chef outdoor stove. I bought one and sent it to some in-laws in France and they use it all the time, mostly for outdoor cooking at their home. They love it.

If you want to hunt pheasants there is a hunting club nearby, Wasatch Wing and Clay. They have pheasants and/or chukar partridges which are released for the hunt, and you can hire someone with a dog to guide the hunt. You don't need to hire a dog guide, but it is a good idea. No hunting license is required for this type of hunt. I believe you can hunt there as a visitor, and I am certain that you can hunt there as a guest of a member because I have taken guests to hunt there. There is an additional fee for visitors or guests. If you don't have a shotgun with you they do have gun rentals available.

One last thought, if you want a very nice gun for moose (known in Europe as "elk") you might consider a Browning BLR in .358 Winchester. They make several versions. One is a stainless steel version in a take down model. It is a modern type of lever action rifle. As such it is a nice handling gun that would allow you fast follow up shots if you need them. This gun would probably be somewhat unique among your hunting peers.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I just submitted a long post that is waiting for moderator screening. Stay tuned for more, assuming it is approved.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

There is also the possibility to do some bald eagle watching. Other people here may be able to supply more details.


----------

